# Algae on my Glosso



## durtydurty (29 Jul 2008)

Took some piccies of my glosso which has algae on it, it seems to be only on to patches on my carpet of the stuff. 

I have a good flow of water over the top of it and dose with TPN+ weekly 

The spray bar is at the back flowing forward hit the front of the tank and travelling over the carpet and back around.






This photo shows the carpet and the wo patches are the darker bits towards the front.





Any ideas on what is causing it and what type of algae it it?


----------



## ceg4048 (29 Jul 2008)

durtydurty said:
			
		

> Took some piccies of my glosso which has algae on it, it seems to be only on to patches on my carpet of the stuff.
> 
> Any ideas on what is causing it and what type of algae it it?



I can't quite make it out from the photo's resolution. Compare what you have to the photos in JamesC algae guide http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm

I want to say GSA, which is easy to fix since it's due to PO4 starvation. But the image is fuzzy and it could be BBA , staghorn or hair all of which are CO2 related.

CHeers,


----------



## durtydurty (29 Jul 2008)

Here's another one.


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Jul 2008)

sorry, just adjusted contrast so you can see better.





mark


----------



## durtydurty (29 Jul 2008)

Cheers Saintly.


----------



## ceg4048 (30 Jul 2008)

Well it looks more filamentous so it's not GSA. Looks more like one of the CO2 related varieties though.   Trim it out and up the injection rate. Excel will help short term.

Cheers,


----------



## durtydurty (30 Jul 2008)

How do I actually trim Glosso?


----------



## ceg4048 (30 Jul 2008)

Hi,
    If you have a pair of curved scissors just start clipping away as if you were a barbershop. It does get messy so you'd do it at water change time. It looks horrible for a while but it grows back.

Cheers,


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Jul 2008)

You have to keep that glosso trimmed though, if it gets too thick it will start rotting away underneath and you will have to replant it all like I just did on my tank


----------

